# SHENZHEN | Shenzhen Urban Construction & Tower | 333m | 1093ft | 72 fl | U/C



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-05-24 by 摩天圳


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*May 26:*








2021深圳月全食 by 纵横四海 on 500px.com


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*via **摩天圳*

*














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by **摩天圳*

*













*


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

So what’s the final design again?


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I hope it will have flat top 😁 😁


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> So what’s the final design again?


post #55


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

please, does anyone know the thread about this building under construction?
















* SHENZHEN * 深圳


by 湘山红叶 on 500px by Mark on 500px by 小小帅 on 500px by 小小帅 on 500px




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

Zaz965 said:


> please, does anyone know the thread about this building under construction?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the middle is

SHENZHEN | Kaisa World Financial Center | 260m | 853ft | 54 fl | U/C








SHENZHEN | CITIC Urban Development Building | 260m |...


This has a lot more impact on the skyline than I thought it would for a sub 300m. At least from the HK side it really dominates.




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*June 11:*








深圳 by 静言 on 500px.com


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by **fuliming1122* * 6.19
















*


----------



## CHINA0086 (Dec 27, 2014)

By Fuliming1122 from motianzu
6.22


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jun 20









广东省深圳市罗湖区城市夜景风光 by 深圳小鬼 on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

By 摩天圳 on Gaoloumi


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@A Chicagoan, @little universe, finally, another supertall almost in front of shun hing square


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*July 12:*








百年华诞，红动一百年 by 阿秋 on 500px.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-07-13 by fuliming1122


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 笨加鸡蛋 on 500px



​


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-07-18 by 雄楚大帝888


----------



## CHINA0086 (Dec 27, 2014)

By *摩天圳* from motianzu
8.20


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-20 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

21/10/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

almost topped out. it should be thicker


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-11-14 by 摩天圳


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

^^^^^^^^^
that nail building affects my obsessive compulsive disorder 😭


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

21/11/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*November 22:*








笔架山下罗湖夜景 by HH66 on 500px.com


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

December 11 by 文勇


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*December 22 by fuliming1122 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

A Chicagoan said:


> *December 22 by fuliming1122 on Gaoloumi:*


Topped out!


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2023-01-02 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

07/01/23 by fsdqy


----------

